# Richmond, VA-Looking for a player or two



## scadgrad (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Gang,

We're trying to fill out our Friday night game and need another player or two. Friday night is home brew and then we run a seperate session on Wednesday nights doing "Greatest Hits" and other oddities. The current Wed night fare is the Original Ravenloft and we'd love to add another player or two to that session as well.

We're an older group of grognards, most of whom aren't local so we know few RPG gamers in the area. Anyone interested in joining in the fun, drop me a line at:

scadgrad@comcast.net


----------



## scadgrad (Dec 29, 2004)

BUMP

We're still looking ...


----------



## drife (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm interested in C&C and I live in Richmond.


----------

